# Minimierte FensterBereiche in Eclipse 3.3



## reibi (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn man im neuen Eclipse 3.3 programmiert hat man zB by default folgende fensterbereiche auf:
- ein Editor
- den Package Explorer
- ne Console
und
- das OutlineFenster

Wenn man den Editor nun maximiert, minimieren sich die anderen Bereiche zu kleinen Icons an den rechten und linken Bildschirmrand. 

Egal bei welcher Sicht und bei welchen Editoren und anderen Fensterelementen ist das so.

Ich möchte diese Icons nicht rechts und links neben den Editor haben sondern unten auf der Statusleiste. Ich muss also immer diese Bereiche dort hin verschieben. 

Meine Frage ist. Kann man irgendwo einstellen dass er immer diese Icoms unten platziert, anstatt an der Seite?

Grüssli ;-)


----------



## byte (21. Sep 2007)

Also bei mir speichert Eclipse diese Einstellung im Kontext der Perspective automatisch. Scheint aber etwas bugged zu sein, denn gelegentlich reseted sich das wieder.


----------



## reibi (21. Sep 2007)

Nee... bei mir speichert der das auch .. nur muss ich das für jedes Element in jeder Sicht aufs neue tun. Und wenn ich den Workspace wechsle ... dann kann ich gleich von neuem anfangen.

Die Frage ist ob mal by Default eintragen kann "UNTEN BITTESCHÖN" ... dann wäre das nicht so mühsehlig.

;-)


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Wieviele Workspaces hast du denn damit das in Arbeit ausartet?

Interessieren würd's mich aber auch wie man so ne Grundkonfig für _alle_ (ggf. auch nur neue) Workspaces anlegt.

- Alex


----------

